# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Aytuğ Kolankaya'nın FAT BLOCK mide ağrısı, gaz ve kabızlık yaptı, param çöpe gitt

## Gokhan123

YASEMİN SALMAN27 Mart 2014 at 14:115 KUTU ALDIM 20 GUN KULLANDIM AMA 3 KILO ALDIM SISKINLIK GAZ MIGDE AGRISI KABIZLIK SAGLIGIMI KAYBETTIM KILOLARIMI DEGIL !!!SIMDI TUKETICI HAKLARINA BASVURUCAGIM 505,00 TL VERDIM HAKKIMI ALACAGIM SAKIN INANIP ALMAYIM BIZ KANDIRILDIK SIZDE KANMAYIN SAKIN

Kaynak; http://www.sikayetsitesi.net/zayifla...fat-block.html

----------

